

Denormalizing our data helped us scale - jconnolly
http://dev.theladders.com/2013/07/denormalize-the-datas-for-great-good/

======
joshuaellinger
This could use a retitle. For me, denormalize has a very specific meaning --
take multiple DB tables and collapse them.

This article is describing something very different. and a good read.

~~~
jconnolly
Interesting, what would you suggest?

------
jdelgado
We had similar results when switching over to Couchbase. Great read.

------
tbdenney
Excellent read!

~~~
jconnolly
thanks! It was a lot of fun to work on and write up.

